# Nitrate Levels



## adamfajge (Sep 20, 2006)

My 46 gallon saltwater tank is 4 1/2 months old and have always had high nitrate levels around 40-50. I test with Aquarium Pharmaceuticals and also Red Sea Marine Test. I do a water change every week about 20%. Ammonia is 0 Nitrite is 0 PH is 8.0-8.2. 50 LBS of Live Rock. I had 40 LBS of Live araganite but took out little more than half so not I only have a sand bed of about 1/2. Any suggestions? I use Bottled RO water and Tropic Marin Salt. I started using Am-Quel+ but have not noticed any reduction in nitrate levels. Please email me at [email protected] with some good suggestions.
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

dont use am-quel, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate removing chemicals should only be added to tap-water that has ammonia nitrite or nitrate readings, never to an aquarium. 

The best way to remove nitrate is more water changes. You could also go with a DSB or a Protien skimmer to help you out.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

careful mosho, Amquel is for any water with too high amounts of nitrite or amonia, it is ment for times when your filter is not working corectly, like when you first set up a tank, or when you have a power failer.
I sent him a email like he asked.


----------

